# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Mωσαικό καναρίνι

## zasada

καλησπερα παιδια  ενας καλοσ μου φιλος μου χαρισε ενα ομορφο και πανεξυπνο καναρινι ,

Μου ειπε δυο λογια για το καναρινι ( που ακομα δεν του εβγαλα ονομα  ::  ) οτι ειναι 1 χρονου οτι ειναι καθαρο μωσαικο και οτι ειναι αρσενικο .

Η8ελα και εγω με την σειρα μου να σας τον γνωρισω.

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηρθες Σακη με ενα πολυ ωραιο αρσενικο μωσαικο που δεν εχει φαει χρωστικη

----------


## jk21

να το χαιρεσαι  ΣΑΚΗ !

----------


## teo24

Nα χαιρεσαι το φιλαρακι σου.

----------


## IscarioTis

πανεμορφος ο ατιμος φτου φτου!
να τον χαιρεσαι

----------


## Γιούρκας

Συμφωνώ με τον Παναγιώτη,να το χαίρεσαι πανέμορφο

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησει το μικρο!!ειναι πολυ ομορφο

----------


## zasada

παιδια μια που βρήκα την ευκαιρία να σας ρωτήσω κάτι . προσπαθεί να κελαιδισει αλλά τα λέει μπερδεμένα..
και του βάζω από το ίντερνετ που βρήκα τραγούδια από  τιμπραντο για ξεκινήσει να τραγουδάει σωστά το τραγούδι από το ίντερνετ κρατάει περίπου μια και το βάζω πάντα τησ πρωινές ώρες . ειναι καπιοδ να ε συμβουλεψει πανω σε αυτο το θεμα?

----------


## lefteris13

δεν ειναι καναρινι φωνης ομως οπως τα τιμπραντο, ειναι καναρινι χρωματος..για μενα αστο οτι πει, μην του βαζεις τιποτα και το χαλασεις τελειως..αν σε ενδιαφερει η φωνη πολυ, καλυτερα ψαξε και για ενα πουλακι στις ρατσες φωνης με βασικους εκπροσωπους τα βροντοφωνα τιμπραντο και τα χαμηλοφωνα μαλινουα.

----------


## lagreco69

Σακη πολυ ομορφο!!!! το μικρο σου, να το χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## jk21

> προσπαθεί να κελαιδισει αλλά τα λέει μπερδεμένα..


 απλα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει φωνητικα ακομη ,ειναι μικρο .ετσι σαλιαριζουν στηναρχη

----------


## Giwrgos13

Να το χαιρεσαι!!!!!!

----------


## zasada

> απλα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει φωνητικα ακομη ,ειναι μικρο .ετσι σαλιαριζουν στηναρχη


και εγω ετσι πιστευω ,γιαυτο του βαζω και τα τραγουδια για να μπορεσει να τα πει καλυτερα ..

----------

